# Florist jobs??



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

does anyone know if there is any call for Florists in Cyprus I know there are lots of weddings and Hotel to service but if anyone has any contacts I would appreciate the heads up as I am qualified and moving out in Aug


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There probably is a call for them. The Cypriots love their flowers!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I know there is place in ayia napa looking for florists, if that area would be any good for you? they do wedding flowers. I got the message on facebook from the group "ayia napa holidays"

If you are on facebook, have a look for this group, the name of the person who sent the message is Barry knight, he's the contact I think.


----------



## lcraggs2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes they are still looking for a florist.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

lcraggs2004 said:


> Yes they are still looking for a florist.


 Thank You for that information we are hoping to live in Peyia so its a bit far out but Thank You very much


----------

